# Notverkauf! Panel-PC Advantech fast neu!! super Zustand!



## T5000 (16 März 2009)

*UPDATE! Panel-PC Advantech fast neu!! super Zustand!*

So SPS-Freunde,
ich verkaufe nun doch noch meinen letzten Advantech Panel-PC, eigentlich wollte ich diesen PC selbst behalten, aber die Reparatur meines PKW nötigt mich, das schöne Stück zu verkaufen.
Auch dieser PC ist schon die überarbeitete Version von Advantech in besserer Ausstattung.

Bei diesem PC sind auch die original Treiber-CD, das Handbuch, sowie eine original Advantech Treiberdiskette mit dabei.

Dieser PC besitzt *zwei* SDRAM-Slots !

Der PCs ist wie folgt ausgestattet:
Sockel 370 (P3) *1133Mhz (FSB 133!!!!!)*
*768MB* Ram! 
*2x SDRAM-Slot*
1x HDD 2,5"* 60GB*
1x Floppy (Notebookformat)
1x *DVD-ROM/CD-RW* Combolaufwerk! (Notebookformat)
4x Com-Ports !
1x LPT1
1x Netzwerk RJ45 100Mbit
2x USB
1x freier PCI/ISA Slot
2x freie PCMCIA Slots
ELO-Touchscreen! 

Der PC ist fast neuwertig und wurde kaum genutzt, da der Rechner als Ersatzgerät immer nur kurz im Einsatz war. Das Display leuchtet immernoch wie am ersten Tag und auch die Laufwerke funktionieren problemlos.






















das technische Datenblatt gibt es hier:

http://download.advantech.com/unzipf...PC-153T_ds.pdf

Das Display hat 15" bei 1024x768 Bildpunkten und hat einen Touchscreen.

Der PCs ist für Umgebungstemperaturen von 0-45 Grad ausgelegt.
Weiterhin kann die Eingangspannung zwischen 85 und 260V AC liegen.

Ich habe ein Windows XP SP2 zum Test installiert, es wurde die komplette Hardware direkt von Windows erkannt.
(bis auf den Touchscreen, dafür gibt es bei ELO einen Treiber) Ich lass das XP drauf, es muss natürlich nach Erhalt sofort gelöscht werden.

Der  PCs eignet sich natürlich hervoragend für die Werkstatt/Bastelkeller usw. :smile:

Für das Gute Stück möchte ich 475EUR inkl. versichertem Versand

(Neupreis liegt bei 1300EUR)


----------



## T5000 (18 März 2009)

So Preis gesenkt auf 475EUR

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Question_mark (18 März 2009)

*Häh, wat iss dat denn ???*

Hallo,



			
				T5000 schrieb:
			
		

> Für das Gute Stück möchte ich 475EUR inkl. versichertem Versand





			
				T5000 schrieb:
			
		

> So Preis gesenkt auf 475EUR



Also diese Preissenkung von 475,- Euronen auf 475,- Euronen hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt, zumal der versicherte Versand ja entfallen ist 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## PhilippL (19 März 2009)

Hi Question_mark,

zur Ehrenrettung von Thomas muß man sagen, dass dort vorher 500€ standen.

Gruß

PhilippL

PS: Eigentlich hätte ich am ersten Beitrag die Bemerkung unten für geändert am... erwartet steht aber leider nicht dort...


----------



## T5000 (19 März 2009)

stimmt,

der Preis ist wurde wirklich gesenkt,
Und die Versandkosten sind natürlich mit drin.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## T5000 (23 März 2009)

*Preisupdate!*

so ich geh nochmal runter 450EUR inkl. Versand!

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Hawkster (1 April 2009)

Also, muss ja jetzt ma fragen 

Was kann man alles mit So nem Ding machen ;D

Ich denk da ja schon wieder irgendwo an halbe Server mit Display integriert 

Ich mein... was is bei dem ding groß anders als an einem Laptop? Gut, Man kann ihn nicht aufklappen, aber sonst irgendwas? Man muss es ja net nur für S7 missbrauchen...

Was läuft da für ein OS drauf? richtiges XP?


----------



## T5000 (1 April 2009)

Du bist Gut 

Das Teil hat einen Touchscreen!! Schon mal da dran gedacht?
Natürlich läuft auf der Kiste nen richtiges XP oder auch Linux wenn du willst, das Gerät ist ein vollwertiger Rechner, hat eben nur einen PCI, aber es gibt ja auch noch 2 PCMCIA-Slots und USB an dem Teil.

Normalerweise steckt son Teil in nem Schaltschrank von einer Anlage, und auf dem Teil läuft z.B. WinCC und kommuniziert mit ner SPS.
Bedienung dann ausschlieslich per Touch.

Man kann sich das Teil ntürlich auch irgendwo in eine Wand integrieren, oder wie einen TFT aufhängen. MP3 Player drauf, haste nen Ipod Touch in groß. 

Ich visualisiere damit z.B. auch meine Heizungs und Solar-Anlage

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Hawkster (1 April 2009)

Ich würd ja nur nehmen um zu sagen "Hab ich" 

Nur sinds halt 450€ für ne Sache wo man nicht weiß was man mit machen soll 

Sonst find ich das Teil ja Abgespaced... aber ich dachte diese Touch-Dinger sind viel viel teurer. Genau wegen dem Visualisieren von SPS... wenn ich mir überleg was son Pissiges 10-Zoll-Op kostet *augen verdreh*


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (20 April 2009)

Ist das Gerät noch zu kaufen ?


----------



## T5000 (21 April 2009)

Sorry,

das Gerät ist verkauft


----------

